# Facelift GTR



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Just a few more days to go, allegedly..

Nissan GT-R facelift pops up before Big Apple debut

Teaser:


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Think it could do with dab radio and window full closure.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

DODGY said:


> Think it could do with dab radio and window full closure.


Bring back auto lock when you drive off

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

facelift will be officially revealed tomorrow


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

2017 R35 GTR - First Look - R35 GT-R - Nissan GT-R Heritage

here's a preview. looks like MC (and others) will reveal the whole package tomorrow.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

Am not sure I like it to be honest will have to see more pictures before I make my mind up


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

mindlessoath said:


> 2017 R35 GTR - First Look - R35 GT-R - Nissan GT-R Heritage
> 
> here's a preview. looks like MC (and others) will reveal the whole package tomorrow.


What a complete pig!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DODGY said:


> Think it could do with dab radio and window full closure.


And a few other things that way cheaper cars have these days.
Considering it's supposed to be "A supercar you can use every day".

I have DAB and adaptive cruise in my Ford Transit.
Even the Fiesta has DAB.
But not available on an almost £80,000 car ???


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I quite like the new look as shown in the link above.
But if those new side vents are decorative and don't do anything that's rather silly.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks great to me


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about the wing vents gone. Looks good otherwise.

Edit - Side vents maybe body coloured hence why can't see them.


----------



## RedRobert (Jan 6, 2015)

First impressions - don't like it, but maybe in the flesh it will be better. The extra "blades" bit in the GTR front grill looks stuck on by a 3 year old as an after thought!

If its not broke....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

RedRobert said:


> First impressions - don't like it, but maybe in the flesh it will be better. The extra "blades" bit in the GTR front grill looks stuck on by a 3 year old as an after thought!
> 
> If its not broke....


They've been flogging this horse for nearly 8 years now.
Should be looking at an R36, but in the meantime they have to try something to keep selling this old design that doesn't even have DAB so far...


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Great colour, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Definitely looks like a backwards step by Nissan in the looks department !

I do however love the colour !

So when will the R36 be out ?


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> Not sure how I feel about the wing vents gone. Looks good otherwise.
> 
> Edit - Side vents maybe body coloured hence why can't see them.


I think they are just obscured by the wing due to the angle of the photograph?

Not overly keen on the front treatment.

David


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> Definitely looks like a backwards step by Nissan in the looks department !
> 
> I do however love the colour !
> 
> So when will the R36 be out ?


did you see last years alloys?? shockin!!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Let's face it, they've f****d up.

PIG ugly wheels still and a possible non functional air duct which looks tut.

Should have left the design alone until the R36.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trev said:


> Let's face it, they've f****d up.
> PIG ugly wheels still and a possible non functional air duct which looks tut.
> Should have left the design alone until the R36.


well we shall see, I think the alloys may be a grower.. tell u one thing, it keeps the older ones residuals higher! ha ha


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm going to be sick.....


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trev said:


> I'm going to be sick.....


don't like the baby poo colour? :chuckle: I think in red it would be ok, just not baby poo.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks like a 35 to me?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Chronos said:


> don't like the baby poo colour? :chuckle: I think in red it would be ok, just not baby poo.


Don't like the re-design, at all.

Nothing wrong with the way it was, they didn't drastically change the R32, 33 or 34!

History will show a good looking car getting better before turning to crap before the R36.

All of course imho.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

I actually like it. opcorn:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

and still the rear quarter "door" cards are black plastic that doesn't match the front.

oh dear.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Heres a video closeup
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMDcvL2Pde4

and more
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ9SpHSKc4k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Ummm , not sure on the centre console layout, seems like a bizarre place for the heater vents.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

I really like the back of the car and the new interior but am not sure on the front the splitter doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there any other car that has been face-lifted as much as the GTR??


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Why have they turned the interior into a BMW?!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Thumbs up from me. Like the new interior and dash.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trev said:


> Let's face it, they've f****d up.
> PIG ugly wheels still and a possible non functional air duct which looks tut.
> Should have left the design alone until the R36.


Here's some info about the updates (and the front bumper upgrades)...........

The*Nissan GTR has been facelifted for the 2017 model year. It features new styling, an upgraded cabin and an even more powerful V6 engine. It's on display at the*New York Motor Show and will go on sale in the UK later this year.

*The upgraded GT-R features a new interpretation of Nissans;V-motion' front grille, along with a reinforced bonnet and new bumper design, said to give the car more downforce. Along the sides, the sills have been widened to improve air flow, while the rear gets a reprofiled bumper to sit alongside its quad exhaust tips. Nissan says these changes are designed to make the GT-R more aerodynamically efficient, and help to keep the car stable at high speeds.*

Inside, the cabin has been upgraded to include leather trim, with most of the buttons of the old car removed and integrated into a larger, 8.0in touchscreen infotainment system. Other changes include new steering-wheel mounted shift paddles and carbonfibre trim on the centre console. New sound deadening materials are claimed to make the cabin quieter than before, too.

The GT-R sits on 20in*wheels, and is said to have a more rigid body structure and new suspension compared with the old car. Nissan says this means a more stable ride and a higher cornering speed.

While the facelifted GT-R keeps the same 3.8-litre twin-turbocharged V6 petrol engine as before, power has been boosted from 542bhp to 562bhp at 6800rpm, alongside 470lb ft of torque. Thats still less than the GT-R Nismo, which receives 592bhp from the same engine. Power is sent to the rear wheels through a six-speed dual-clutch transmission.

Nissan says the GT-R has never sounded better, thanks to a new titanium exhaust and an; Active Sound Enhancement system, which amplifies the sound.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I like the looks, think it will grow on you guys that don't but.....

They've attached the fking flappy paddles to the steering wheel - noooooooooo!!!!

Had an AMG Merc that did that and it was horrible, paddles that move are not good when the upshift has spun to the wrong fcking side. Really bad mistake by Nissan, will put me off buying, damn!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Chronos said:


> Nissan says the GT-R has never sounded better, thanks to a new titanium exhaust and an; Active Sound Enhancement system, which amplifies the sound.


So, more fake shite!

How crap is that?!!!

What next, fake blow off valves for a N/A?


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Love the looks, and the interior is less busy but I'm not sure i prefer it.

And as I've just forked out £1700 to update my 09 non Nav car to 2015 Nav etc im going to say its shit :chuckle::chuckle:

Wonder what the price increase will be though, upwards of £90k??


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Trev said:


> So, more fake shite!
> 
> How crap is that?!!!
> 
> What next, fake blow off valves for a N/A?


Universal Turbo Sound Exhaust Whistle Fake Blowoff BOV Simulator Whistler S | eBay


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

I like it bar the wheels.

The interior looks much better, it did need modernizing.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

rob2005 said:


> Love the looks, and the interior is less busy but I'm not sure i prefer it.
> 
> And as I've just forked out £1700 to update my 09 non Nav car to 2015 Nav etc im going to say its shit :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Wonder what the price increase will be though, upwards of £90k??


At least you have a better looking car which cost you no ££££ to improve.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

I like it. Looks like a nismo styled front and rear bumper. Interior looks like an improvement to me. Other than the obvious choice of colour. Also using real carbon fibre on centre console is a bonus.
Not sure on wheels yet. 
Can't wait to see 1 for real to make a better judgement. 
Just my 2pw lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Some more interior -


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you guys ever thought about why changes need to happen? It's easy just to slag off the updates.

There's a very limited number of brand new car buyers, and that number diminishes every year after year 1. Without them very few would own a GT-R as there would be no 2nd hand models. So Nissan have to attract them back to buy brand new again. That's not going to happen if the same old is not updated.


Such a shame about those flappy paddles!!! I wonder how many others it will put off?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aZDpGEWoFQ


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I've never known a car manufacturer make a newer car look OLDER than the current outgoing model.

I've said enough now, I'm bitterly disappointed in Nissan.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Any thing from the nismo been carried over thinking more positive turn in?


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Kadir said:


> Is there any other car that has been face-lifted as much as the GTR??


Hell yes. The Lamborghini Gallardo.


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

Trev said:


> I've never known a car manufacturer make a newer car look OLDER than the current outgoing model.


What part of the car looks older to you?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

The infotainment should be much better, the ICE on the current GTR is very dated.

The bumper has never really looked comfortable on the car, still not any better but good that they tried something.


Two bad things imho
1. Start button placement not great
2. The 'fun' switches (suspensoin/g'box/traction) look obscured by the gear lever, even when in drive.


I also agree, the paddles moving with the wheel is regression.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ agreed the 'fun' switches are not fun positioned anymore for me, Nor is the start button.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MFD and buttons look really dated.

DVD slot above the MFD looks really dated.

Central vents and HVAC controls look fresh from an early 90s cheap jap car, Central square vents don't match outer round vents.

Starter button location looks very odd, wonder if they'll switch it on RHD cars as handbrake won't switch sides. On previous dash gearbox surround panel was universal.

Stitched leather on HVAC panel is an improvement, as is main jog control wheel on centre console like audi/bmw/mercedes.

Hate to say it but had this been the pre facelift, I'd welcome the existing interior we all know as a welcome facelift improvement.

two steps four about five steps back.

I'm out. (currently)


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

I really like it. Obviously I don't rate the colour of the interior but that was seen on the previous model. In black and red, especially with the nismo seats, if an option, it would be great!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Idrees said:


> What part of the car looks older to you?


Stereo, heater vents, seats.

Steering wheel.

I could go on but I'm bored of this car already.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Tempted to shop my MY13 in for one of these, but will probably see sense and re-evaluate after a year or so.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> MFD and buttons look really dated.
> 
> DVD slot above the MFD looks really dated.
> 
> ...


Agreed, the MFD and center heater vents are just plain weird!

On the bright side, it appears that orange is now available from the factory


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

The interior just looks like a German wannabe. Previously it was perfectly ergonomic, functional and suits the character of the car. The fact it was different from the German rep mobiles was a good thing.

Nissan obviously want to market this towards the GT crowd but why not make a less GT but not limited edition i.e Nismo for the mass market as well? If the Nismo is the GT3-RS then a GT3 version which isn't just different coloured seats and wheels (track pack). Something like what Mclaren are doing with the 570s and 570GT.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the exterior. It was never going to be a major change, everyone knew that! Interiors ok, don't like colour or steering wheel. I remember the MY13 being shown with this colour interior and it looked awful but in a different colour it looked much better.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VkpmH3bS3E

another good vid


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R35addictt said:


> It's just pure slag off about this new improved GT-R at the moment, can you guys not appreciate what Nissan have done, I mean come on many people have complained how the interior is shit over the years I personally think it's a great place to be, the exterior has changed quite alot for this model year and it looks fantastic same with the interior, Nissan have gone all out on this model and they have done a great job doing so, I mean come on why does Nissan have to change a design that was already perfect?


I'm entitled to slag this pig off as an existing owner and I'm entitled to my opinion just as you are.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R35addictt said:


> Totally correct, but at least appreciate what they have done.


We do. We appreciate they ****ed it up.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

I really like it , looks more classy , Nissan have always struggled with interiors imo the early cars look really cheap and nasty inside imo.

Of course it was always going to go this way thread wise , those with early cars would always be critical however it had turned out

Weird choice of launch colour though , guess they think it will be popular in the US


----------



## Flo (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm happy that it is still in production. They did a good Job in the looks department.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Richf said:


> I really like it , looks more classy , Nissan have always struggled with interiors imo the early cars look really cheap and nasty inside imo.
> 
> Of course it was always going to go this way thread wise , those with early cars would always be critical however it had turned out
> 
> Weird choice of launch colour though , guess they think it will be popular in the US


No, it's because they've made the interior look like a BMW, made the car softer and made it more for "certain types".

Types that don't like the Nissan badge and want it to be something else.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R35addictt said:


> Totally correct, but at least appreciate what they have done.


You miss the point, I don't appreciate it.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Having moved the centre air vents They should have fitted twin 12 inch displays similar to merc.
Exterior looks OK though but come on 4 lbft more that's silly.

So this is the biggest facelift since it was launched - 
What happened to direct injection, variable vane turbos with electrical power up, 9 speed gearbox. active brake cooling, active aero and a sub 7:00 minute ring time...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

well...


I LOVE IT !!!


reminds me of the limited edition Egoist. which I also liked, but no one else seemed to,...
I can see a pattern here ;-)


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think when it's seen in the flesh, people will like it a lot!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

The more I look at it the more it's growing on me. I'll enjoy my MY13 for a year or so more then probably shop it in for one of these


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Will64 said:


> I think when it's seen in the flesh, people will like it a lot!


Yeah the people who don't have one and lust after one. (So the same reaction as the current one elicits.)

I'm kind of glad they did this. As time goes on the DBA will surely be revered as the best version.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Not quite sure why they have another facelift that is so close to the proposed realise year of the R36.

I like certain eliments and dislike others but I think it will grow on me. First impressions aren't great but certain areas look better then CBA/DBA but some silly backward steps too.

Likely I will own one in 3 years from now once its more appreciated.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Kadir said:


> Is there any other car that has been face-lifted as much as the GTR??


Porsche 911? 50 years of the same thing and the fanbois still love it.


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Can we consider this one as M-Spec


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I like some of what they have done and the colour but the central vents do look BMW 318 1994. We are at least 3 years from R36.
I'm sure Adam will make it the nicest R35 EDA.
Adnan please don't get one. None us can wait another 4 years for you to go stage 4.25! 
Let's see one in the flesh and then we can start throwing stones....


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> Adnan please don't get one. None us can wait another 4 years for you to go stage 4.25!
> Let's see one in the flesh and then we can start throwing stones....


As it stands, it's still designated DBA according to the US guys.

Stage 4.25? Stage 2 is plenty for me with a nice Zorst. That's still on the cards


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Trev said:


> Don't like the re-design, at all.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the way it was, they didn't drastically change the R32, 33 or 34!


Let's remember though that the R32, 33 and 34 were in production for three to four years each.
And in that time did get updates...

The R35 has been in production since 2007/2008 IIRC, so it's getting on a bit!
It needed updating quite a bit to try and get people to buy one while it heads into it's twilight years and people are waiting for the R36.

By the time it goes out of production it'll have been soldiering on for almost three times as long as some of the RB26 models.


Remember the current R35 does have a "high end" interior trim option (£3,500 I believe on the MY14) so the one in the picture might be similar to that. The seats look quite familiar.
They might not be the standard seats as this might be a specced up show car.



And I'm not sure why the vents have to be a matching shape.
They aren't on my R32.
I have a round one for the driver and squarish ones everywhere else.
Yet people moan when they don't link the new models back to the old ones. :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Please let the orange make it into production!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Please let the orange make it into production!


Agreed, about time we had a lively colour choice from the factory!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Has the cost been released yet?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Will64 said:


> Has the cost been released yet?


There's got to be a price bump, with the interior updates and Titanium exhaust you'd expect one.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Front bumper looks nice in the video's when it's moving.

Still think interior is very strange.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

borat52 said:


> Front bumper looks nice in the video's when it's moving.
> 
> Still think interior is very strange.


I'll reserve judgment on the interior until I see one in black.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Great colour like the tvr/mclaren orange. Mmmm mmm


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

I like the refreshed front bumper, I think it looks more aggressive.

I'm less of a fan of those wheels and the interior. The idea that they've softened it seem a little lame. Opening special valves to improve exhaust noise? Really? The idea that they're pushing towards making this a full on GT car seems wrong. You don't get a GT-R for comfortable cruising?

Never been a fan of that colour. Have a mate who has a 370z in that same colour, looks like sick with bile.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Any guesses for the retail price?

I reckon as close to 90k as you can get... £89,999 otr.

So with a bit of haggling... 82k.

I will take one for a spin, I like it a lot, but the deal maker will be whether or not I can live with out dated rotating flappy paddles again. I'll probably end up buying another MY16 for this reason. Quietly gutted about that.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Trev said:


> No, it's because they've made the interior look like a BMW, made the car softer and made it more for "certain types".
> 
> Types that don't like the Nissan badge and want it to be something else.



They have made the interior look like an £80k car not a £30k car, that might appear BMW like to you but its comparable to other cars in tnis range.

Still clearly Japanese rather than german in my eyes , more Lexus like


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The front looks like they've tried to go back to the very early days of the concept design. I prefer the 14/15 over this. Don't like the wheels either, or rear bumper.


----------



## was (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks nice inside, the only downside is the MFD screen and buttons around it, looks cheap and doesn't sit right.

Exterior is ok in my eyes some will like it and some won't each to there own


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Re-evaluated my first impressions - 

I still love the outside...I think it looks a little Nism0-esque now. 
And the aero improvements sound great. more aggressive, yet smoother somehow. 

I think the wheels are a huge improvement on the current models weedy design.

Interior wise I am still somewhat unsure. 

Really like the new seats and steering wheel.

Really like the 2 side circular vents

I hate this obsession with less buttons - LESS buttons to me = MORE accidents.
Whereas before you would memorise where a button was, it took one move to push said button and took less than a second to carry out, so road concentration was hardly interrupted.
But now, as like it is in my BMW, to change a setting, takes 3,4,5,6 or 7 moves of the rotary dial and several seconds of staring at the bloody MFD to see if you have done it right.. make a mistake and b*ll*x, start over again, go back, re-adjust set up again, etc etc. so annoying sometimes. just leave the bloody essential buttons alone !


However,
back on topic...

totally agree with some of the comments on here. the lower art of the dash looks 1994 BMW with the square vents and 

WHY NISSAN have you moved the "FUN" buttons to the bottom ????? 

They were so much better higher up under the MFD. 

Who the hell cares about temp set up all the time... once its set, its set... 
I used to play with my switches al the time whilst driving, to make the car suit the driving conditions and roads.. again a sinlge move of a switch !

Looks like they are just going to be a lot harder to reach now..
NISSAN might be taking it too far away from being drivers car with these kind of silly design moves.

And the single round vent that you could point at yourself on the current model was perfect... these square vents look pants ! massive step backwards

and WHY NISSAN, didn't you make the MFD surround in carbon like the gear selector ??? 
or at the very least in brushed metal or something. now it just looks cheap...

Lets hope you sort this out before production - as I am seriously considering buying this model over the existing now...


PS,
lets hope some creative chaps out there come up with a nice surround for the MFD, if Nissan don't sort it out.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

nick the tubman said:


> Re-evaluated my first impressions -
> 
> I still love the outside...I think it looks a little Nism0-esque now.
> And the aero improvements sound great. more aggressive, yet smoother somehow.
> ...


I'm going to sit out this years iteration and probably get one next autumn. R36 probably won't hit us till 2020.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The front is blunt and shit

The alloys look they were stolen off an Vauxhall VXR8 

The interior is ****ing gopping, it looks like a shit version of my missus' A3 and the air vents look like they were stolen from an 80's corolla.... 

The MFD looks like it was half inched out of the R34GTR


All in all what a horrible mistake! On the plus side the earlier cars will remain strong in value


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Having seen this I'm so glad I bought my MY16


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Anyone know what the OTR price in the UK will be?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

R0B. said:


> Anyone know what the OTR price in the UK will be?


more.


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> more.


Yes, I wonder how much more, they've spent a few quid redesigning the interior and bumpers.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

The Track Edition is £88K so I wonder if this will get pushed up in price as well?

Nissan have the new car on their website but prices are still for MY16:

New Nissan GT-R ? Supercar ? Sports car | Nissan


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would have thought the price increase won't be too much! Other manufacturers who revise their models don't hugely increase the price except possibly the new R8 but that is a completely new model. 
If sales of the Gtr are failing off a bit then it would be crazy to have a big price hike on something which hasn't been revised a great deal. 
That's what I hope anyway! I like it very much in most areas. Hate the interior colour and the steering wheel,that would have to go if I get one.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Hang on a minute...

the pics of the interior on the official Nissan website are different to those that have been released it appears to me at least..

the MFD on Nissans official site looks like it has a more glossy surround to it and the "FUN" buttons, appear to be shrouded in carbon fibre.. and not silver or plain black in the other press releases...

are the USA cars different to the Europe spec ones ?


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Will64 said:


> I would have thought the price increase won't be too much! Other manufacturers who revise their models don't hugely increase the price except possibly the new R8 but that is a completely new model.
> If sales of the Gtr are failing off a bit then it would be crazy to have a big price hike on something which hasn't been revised a great deal.
> That's what I hope anyway! I like it very much in most areas. Hate the interior colour and the steering wheel,that would have to go if I get one.


Agreed. I don't see the price being much over £80K.

Edit - I actually hope the price does increase significantly as that will help preserve used values.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

It even has a DAB radio.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd be amazed if there isn't a price bump like there was with the previous iterations.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I really like it... if i could get all my running gear swapped over for a decent cost i would consider doing that assuming that the R36 is still some time away. 

H


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

A worthy upgrade for the CBA guys


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

The more I look at it the more I like it


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Any idea of release date in the UK?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

this made me larf!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Any idea of release date in the UK?


Autumn is all that's been said I believe, so it sounds like it's still 6 months off.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

I reckon there will be quite a price increase. There's a valved titanium exhaust, a new interior, changes to the exterior and a bit more power. I reckon on a 10k increase and then 2-3k for the orange on top.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Have they changed the body? It looks different down the sides too. They write "raised the waiste line"


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

AnEvoGuy said:


> I reckon there will be quite a price increase. There's a valved titanium exhaust, a new interior, changes to the exterior and a bit more power. I reckon on a 10k increase and then 2-3k for the orange on top.


10k off if you choose the tan interior!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AnEvoGuy said:


> I reckon there will be quite a price increase. There's a valved titanium exhaust, a new interior, changes to the exterior and a bit more power. I reckon on a 10k increase and then 2-3k for the orange on top.


I hope it does, keeps the old R35 GTR's residuals nice and high! yum yum!


----------



## RedRobert (Jan 6, 2015)

Been looking at these for last few days now. Jurys till out. Days I like it, days I am disappointed.

Overall I think the exterior will grow on me and I'll eventually love it. Not so sure about the interior. They could have done so much more. There are aspects of the MFD area that looking like its out of a Nissan Juke.

There's more "GT" inside now that "R", and for me, I think I am more of an "R" man


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

It's going to keep the 2nd hand prices high, that's great news!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

let's play... comparisons, which do you like best.........

2016









pre-2016









2016 (baby poo)









pre-2016 (baby poo)









2016









pre-2016


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Pre 2016 then the older pre 2016.

ALL the others (inc pre 2016 baby poo) look disgusting.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

The M4 has a better version of the new GTRs interior. The climate control etc is further below the eye line and sunken away compared to previously which makes it less ergonomic to use. The buttons around the MFD and disc drive at the top also just look shit.

It looks really cluttered and the buttons on the steering wheel look cramped. I drive an M4 often enough to know that the GTR interior although less flashy was much more intuitive to use than the BMW's.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> A worthy upgrade for the CBA guys


An additional £40k on an "upgraded" model or £15k on power, suspension, transmission and brake modifications (and an extra £5k for a retrim, if desired). I know where my money would go!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like any without the horrible brown! Why would anyone choose that colour!
Whoever chose that colour to launch the new model must have either been off their head on something or taking the pee!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Is it better to have paddles on wheel or not?


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Paddles on wheel always. Had them on my previous car, much better for control.
Interior redesign more like an audi/bmw, gtr uniqueness is gone.
Heard nothing a valves exhaust so far.
Only highlight for me is paddles on wheel.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Have to say the complete opposite, I was going to order one of these but will have to wait now as I don't think I can live with paddles that rotate again.

Had an SL55 years ago, and when the upshift paddle moves to the wrong side it pisses the hell off out of me. I said never again, really can't believe that Nisssan would build in this regression, but they have.

It's easy to think rotating paddles aren't a big deal if you have never experienced them, but trust me they will **** your head and have you crossing your arms.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

rfo5 said:


> Paddles on wheel always. Had them on my previous car, much better for control.
> Interior redesign more like an audi/bmw, gtr uniqueness is gone.
> Heard nothing a valves exhaust so far.
> Only highlight for me is paddles on wheel.


Lol, assume you drive mainly in auto mode?


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

The only time you will do a full rotation is when your parking, have lost it in a bend or doing a 3 point turn. The classic position for hands on wheel is at 9 and 3, you don't tend to see racing drivers taking their hands of the steering wheel to change gear. With paddles fixed to the steering wheel, the paddles are always under your fingers. Lastly, there is a reason their is a demand for longer paddles on our cars.

I never drive in auto.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Love it - may tempt me back if the price is not hideous.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Paddles that move with the steering wheel are much more usable. Your hands stay on the steering wheel. Having them static was def a design flaw. You have less steering control if you have to take your hands off the wheel.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it! Only thing is the interior for me, a little too much BMW. 

This short film is awesome!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

rfo5 said:


> The only time you will do a full rotation is when your parking, have lost it in a bend or doing a 3 point turn. The classic position for hands on wheel is at 9 and 3, you don't tend to see racing drivers taking their hands of the steering wheel to change gear. With paddles fixed to the steering wheel, the paddles are always under your fingers. Lastly, there is a reason their is a demand for longer paddles on our cars.
> 
> I never drive in auto.


Amazing how opinions differ so much - each to their own, early flappy paddles rotated with the wheel and were quickly binned for much more usable fixed paddles


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> Amazing how opinions differ so much - each to their own, early flappy paddles rotated with the wheel and were quickly binned for much more usable fixed paddles


I've got to agree with you Trevgtr. The paddles on the steering are far less functional than fixed on a road car. On an F1 car which has barely one turn lock to lock it's fine for paddles however on a road car where you're pulling out of junctions and going around hairpins steering wheels paddles are almost pointless. 

BMW who have them on the steering wheel allow you to use the gear stick to change in the above circumstances as they understand it's almost impossible to do it when your hand are crossed up and upside down.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

DocT said:


> I've got to agree with you Trevgtr. The paddles on the steering are far less functional than fixed on a road car. On an F1 car which has barely one turn lock to lock it's fine for paddles however on a road car where you're pulling out of junctions and going around hairpins steering wheels paddles are almost pointless.
> 
> BMW who have them on the steering wheel allow you to use the gear stick to change in the above circumstances as they understand it's almost impossible to do it when your hand are crossed up and upside down.


You Sir are 110% spot on.

On race cars (F1) good, road cars bad.


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Still looks like a 35 to me which means I personally like it although not sure if it's necessarily an improvement on the existing model. 

Notwithstanding the colour I do prefer the interior. I think the use of materials is better. I especially like the carbon centre console and the replacement of plastic with leather surrounds in the footwell area. Yes it's a bit audi/bmw but lets be honest they've been whooping our arses on the interior front for years so I don't think Nissan emulating their rivals here is a bad thing.

Wonder if this incarnation will have a decent bluetooth phone set up, memory seats and mirrors that tilt when reversing? These are the only things I miss in having a 35 as my daily drive.


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

DocT said:


> I've got to agree with you Trevgtr. The paddles on the steering are far less functional than fixed on a road car. On an F1 car which has barely one turn lock to lock it's fine for paddles however on a road car where you're pulling out of junctions and going around hairpins steering wheels paddles are almost pointless.
> 
> BMW who have them on the steering wheel allow you to use the gear stick to change in the above circumstances as they understand it's almost impossible to do it when your hand are crossed up and upside down.




You've beaten me to it Doc! My Wife has an M135i with wheel mounted paddles. You just don't use them pulling out of junctions etc because your hand position moves on the wheel. But as you also say, BMW allows shifts on the 'gear stick', which I'll use in tighter situations and even on the open road sometimes. Nice to have the choice of gear shift method/interface. I personally prefer fixed shifters.


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have had cars with paddles fixed to the column and paddles fixed to the wheel, at no stage in any driving situation have I not preferred the paddles on the steering wheel, a roads, b roads, track days, junctions, only now with extended paddles do I not have to take my hands off the steering wheel. And finally with latest incarnation of the 35, even Nissans engineers realised they got it wrong.
It's nice that that have updated the interior, it was needed, but the design should have been unique, ahead of the competition, just like the r35 was when it came out first and the r36 will have to be. A me too philosophy in my eyes doesn't work for the platform, original thought in design and function is what will make the r36 great, just like the r35 was in 2007.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Steering wheel mounted paddles are pointless, at no point when pressing on should you be changing gears mid corner. 

I had my e46 m3 with SMG and it was a twat that the paddles moved, I'd change down instead of up and vice versa....... Perhaps I was just young and dumb, don't change gear mid corner anymore lol


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

You won't do that again


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Make the mistake of buying a German shitter, changing the gear in the wrong direction or change mid corner....... 

All of the above are very true lol


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice to see some realists appearing at last. It's so much of a big deal that it will be the deciding factor in whether I order one or not. I told the salesman yesterday I'll give it a try, but my past experience of rotating flappy paddles has scarred me, I don't like having to cross hands or wait and have to think which side is up or down. Nissan will regret this step backwards, but hopefully learn from it.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

First time I've considered trading mine in and for the Katsura Orange.


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Mosh said:


> You've beaten me to it Doc! My Wife has an M135i with wheel mounted paddles. You just don't use them pulling out of junctions etc because your hand position moves on the wheel. But as you also say, BMW allows shifts on the 'gear stick', which I'll use in tighter situations and even on the open road sometimes. Nice to have the choice of gear shift method/interface. I personally prefer fixed shifters.




This discussion has got me thinking now. Think I'll go out in the Mrs's car and re-evaluate, using only the wheel mounted paddles, no 'gear stick'.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My opinion as an ex M3 & M5 owner where the paddles were stuck onto the wheel, I do not like the fixed paddles on the 35 and once the gearbox is warm, I switch to auto mode as I do find it slight frustrating. I use to drive those in manual with the paddles all the time. Pretty rare that I would use the gearstick to change up or down, less so for me to drive in auto!
I drive mine daily and as a poster above mentioned, coming out of junctions or roundabouts and having to change gear while turning is a bit of a faff, just don't like it and seems a step backwards for me after the BMW's. 
Though I think the new paddles don't look that nice either


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'd question people's driving standards if they feel they have to change gears mid corner/turning with their hands all crossed up!

Fixed for the road, on the wheel for lock to lock race cars only.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Any mention of birds eye view cameras like on the qashqai and adaptive cruise control?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ok new 2016 white R35 with red interior has emerged... more to throw into the mix.. personally I think it looks ace!! I do like those alloys as well, quite a grower. compared to last years abominations! ha ha


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Chronos said:


> ok new 2016 white R35 with red interior has emerged... more to throw into the mix.. personally I think it looks ace!! I do like those alloys as well, quite a grower. compared to last years abominations! ha ha


I'm liking what I see, happy with my MY13 for a year or so more and then may shop it in for one of these.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone know the price for the new car?

Bobby


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

bobbie said:


> Anyone know the price for the new car?
> 
> Bobby


No official announcement yet. Will come in a few trim levels too, from Pure to Premium.


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

It's growing on me! I really like the look of that!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Need to see the interior before I change my views.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Price is going to be the decider.
I'm not paying 90k for one it needs to be close to the older one for me.


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like the GTR has been LFA'd. Similar LED, mesh panel and alloys to the LFA


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> My opinion as an ex M3 & M5 owner where the paddles were stuck onto the wheel, I do not like the fixed paddles on the 35 and once the gearbox is warm, I switch to auto mode as I do find it slight frustrating. I use to drive those in manual with the paddles all the time. Pretty rare that I would use the gearstick to change up or down, less so for me to drive in auto!
> I drive mine daily and as a poster above mentioned, coming out of junctions or roundabouts and having to change gear while turning is a bit of a faff, just don't like it and seems a step backwards for me after the BMW's.
> Though I think the new paddles don't look that nice either


If your letting the car do the changing for you then you're missing out. I can't recomend strongly enough you set the transmission in R mode and change on the padels. Either anticipate your gear change earlier or accept you will rev a little longer than normal, or just take one hand off the steering wheel whilst going round the corner (in normal driving) and change. 




Trev said:


> I'd question people's driving standards if they feel they have to change gears mid corner/turning with their hands all crossed up!
> 
> Fixed for the road, on the wheel for lock to lock race cars only.


Absolutly bang on. On a race car it would be lock to lock without ever needing to take your hands off and you're far more likely to need to change gear mid corner to sort something out, than you would be in normal road driving.



Chronos said:


> ok new 2016 white R35 with red interior has emerged... more to throw into the mix.. personally I think it looks ace!! I do like those alloys as well, quite a grower. compared to last years abominations! ha ha



I really like the alloys too. They appear similar to the Rays gram lights (I think that's what they are called anyway).


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Really liking the new car and waiting for pricing and availability info!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

DODGY said:


> Price is going to be the decider.
> I'm not paying 90k for one it needs to be close to the older one for me.


Can't see it being less than 90k retail, my guess is still £89,999.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

hsb said:


> Really liking the new car and waiting for pricing and availability info!


I was told around September this year, I've booked my test drive already ha


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I cannot afford one so i think it looks naff


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

^ LOL

I agree Terry. This new model has been totally ruined! :chuckle: Even worse than the DBA


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks badass in that colour, I'd like to see more of that red interior too.

If they do put it out around the £90k mark, that just helps retain values for older cars right?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Going to have to try R mode now! Sadly I also have arthritis in my hands which means after driving in manual for a while, all my joints in my hands ache as do my wrists. Its so bad at times I can't even pull a door open . Its another issue for me in the car, with the paddles a bit to far away for me to reach comfortably, have been thinking of buying bigger paddles to help with this.
Sob story aside, when I'm on the Euro trip next month I'll make sure I drive the 'ring in R mode alongside the numerous passes!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any sign of the price yet?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Nope. No info yet in price.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Any sign of the price yet?


Tempted Richard?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> Nope. No info yet in price.


I think it will very similar to this years model personally. If the titanium exhaust is an option then that may push price up.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Will64 said:


> I think it will very similar to this years model personally. If the titanium exhaust is an option then that may push price up.


After chatting to the sales guys at Bristol, early indications suggest it will be a fair bit more, I'm sticking with a 90k guess.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm really liking it now I've seen this. I could definitely be tempted back to one.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'm really liking it now I've seen this. I could definitely be tempted back to one.


good interesting video.

Fair play, the extra power and tweaks over the years it's evolved nicely.

and finally this UK years 2016, has decent look alloys. hurrah!

Tho the baby poo tan looks ass! cut to the white with read interior as an example, and you get the jist of what, could be a sweet looking UK car. IF it comes out in UK spec. We shall see.


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

What badge/signage does the white one have in the front grill and underneath the GTR badge at the rear?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DEMETRIXXX said:


> What badge/signage does the white one have in the front grill and underneath the GTR badge at the rear?


I think it says 'Godzilla'


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Did we ever establish whether it has a DAB radio fitted?
Obviously not a deal-breaker, but nice to have in this day and age never the less.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes comes with DAB from what I've read.


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Chronos said:


> I think it says 'Godzilla'


Haha... 
Just wondered if it was a special edition version of the new shape like a v spec or something?


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

They're still putting the heated seat buttons on the side of the seat, so your passenger uses theirs, doesn't switch it off, then you ride solo for a week and eventually discover the seat has been heating your shopping/packup box/coat etc . Those buttons need to be on the dash.
LED indicators all round now? And still not in the door mirrors. 

But overall, Love it


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Simon T said:


> They're still putting the heated seat buttons on the side of the seat, so your passenger uses theirs, doesn't switch it off, then you ride solo for a week and eventually discover the seat has been heating your shopping/packup box/coat etc .


Yes, my Merc has the buttons on the dash, and also they are simply push buttons so when you turn the car off the seat heaters auto reset to off.

It's slightly ironic that the race buttons reset when you turn the car off and the heated seats stay on.

If anything it just goes to show how in terms of functional design we still don't have established 'best practice' for some pretty mundane things.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Simon T said:


> They're still putting the heated seat buttons on the side of the seat, so your passenger uses theirs, doesn't switch it off, then you ride solo for a week and eventually discover the seat has been heating your shopping/packup box/coat etc


That's not the case in the current car, as the passenger switch functions differently to the driver's and doesn't remember its position for this very reason. I'm sure the new car will be the same.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

the main reason for having the heated seat buttons on the dash is so that at the height of summer, you can sneakily turn on the other persons seat warmer and then enjoy watching them sweat without knowing why :chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

GlastoVeteran said:


> That's not the case in the current car, as the passenger switch functions differently to the driver's and doesn't remember its position for this very reason. I'm sure the new car will be the same.


The early models had a sensible heated seat switch and a passenger seat slider switch reachable by the driver. They were deleted on the MY11+ models though, so the heated seat stays on, and still does on the MY16.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Metallic orange must be the colour of the moment. I was reading an automotive trade magazine this morning and it showed the new Nissan Navara in orange, then saw an advert on TV for the new Audi R8 and, LO and behold, it's also orange!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Beats lifestyle salmon I guess..

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

gtr mart said:


> the main reason for having the heated seat buttons on the dash is so that at the height of summer, you can sneakily turn on the other persons seat warmer and then enjoy watching them sweat without knowing why :chuckle:


That is one way to make a grown person question their bladder control as they sit there warming up slowly thinking to themselves "shit have I just wee'd a little bit"


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the same paddles as the current model on my 370z and find them ok , I dont tend to change gear going around a bend but the 370 has long gearing 

My daily driver (Octavia VRS) has steering mounted paddles and I never use them , always use the gearlever instead. It could be that the paddles are much smaller on the Skoda but my hands just dont naturally find them like they do on the 370z. If anything I am more likely to hit them by mistake

The fact is if its a problem for owners you can bet that the aftermarket industry will come up with a solution to solve it , so it certainly doesnt bother me


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

*NEW 2016 pictures blue/red/silver -*

NEW 2016 pictures blue/red/silver -


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Said the cowpat interior was an option...

I like the new version. Best one yet IMO.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I love it more.


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah it's lovely.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

is that the same shade of blue as the current one ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niIYiGXt5UA

their marketing dept should be fired tho.

dont launch a GT-r in that colour

go blue, or something that people want to buy (aka speedhunters) not puke orange

also , with all the uplifts in aftermarket tuning, dont raise it up by 20PS, up it by 200ps

doughnuts.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

The exterior looks good, would like to see more pictures in silver.

This shot really shows it as more aggressive than the old model.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Found it. Interior doesn't really get me going, although on balance it is an improvement.

I'd really just like the front bumper, always thought that it was the achilles heel of the styling of the car.

Is the bonnet different, I read somewhere that there was some sort of pronounced groove in the bonnet to help with aero?


----------



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

borat52 said:


> The exterior looks good, would like to see more pictures in silver.
> 
> This shot really shows it as more aggressive than the old model.



I love the 2017 revision, what the R35 should have been from the beginning, it's now starting to feel like a true supercar.

That comparison photo makes the old version look like a nissan bluebird


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

borat52 said:


> Is the bonnet different, I read somewhere that there was some sort of pronounced groove in the bonnet to help with aero?



Yes, the knife line up the current bonnet on both sides has been raised, looks really nice, they've done a very good facelift considering most of the car is basically the same. Just hope they don't get carried away with the pricing.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matty32 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niIYiGXt5UA
> 
> their marketing dept should be fired tho.
> 
> ...


Funny how opinions can vary.

I like the orange better than any colour the R35 has come in so far.
It's a bit of a statement, but the previous colours were all rather boring IMO, hence I bought the Vermillion Red when it came out with the gold flake.

The new colour highlights the changes and that it looks noticably different to the previous version, if it was another tame colour it might have not made the same impact.

And I can't see how they can take a car that's nearing the end of it's life cycle, running the same engine and gearbox and up the power much.
They have to provide a warranty after all.

They'll really be making 580-600bhp when they leave the factory.
If the power was 700bhp the work needed to ensure reliability for the 3 year warranty period to cater for most types of drivers would just end up in adding many thousands to the cost.
And then people would just moan about that instead...

Nissan can't compete with the tuning industry where you add 200PS and kiss your warranty goodbye.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I like the orange better than any colour the R35 has come in so far.


Same here, it's the only one that makes me want another to be honest. The blue one does nothing for me, nor do any of the Track Packs or Nismo versions as I think they look like dog shit.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Funny how opinions can vary.
> 
> I like the orange better than any colour the R35 has come in so far.
> It's a bit of a statement, but the previous colours were all rather boring IMO, hence I bought the Vermillion Red when it came out with the gold flake.
> ...


Yeah but you like flourescent yellow ones , you arent a good judge :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Richf said:


> Yeah but you like flourescent yellow ones , you arent a good judge :chuckle:


I know, Even bought an R34 that WASN'T Bayside Blue, I mean WTF!!!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> Yes, the knife line up the current bonnet on both sides has been raised, looks really nice, they've done a very good facelift considering most of the car is basically the same. Just hope they don't get carried away with the pricing.


Does that mean where the bonnet meets the bumper has changed? Or do you think it tapers back in at that point?

Ie will the bumper be interchangeable?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like the bumper is raised at that point too.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Richf said:


> Yeah but you like flourescent yellow ones , you arent a good judge :chuckle:


Actually that makes him a perfect judge. It's nice people can actually see colour, dismal blues and greys all the time are BORING.:chuckle:


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

Have to agree with TREV - much prefer the current model - whilst some aspects have been improved, for me the negatives outweigh the positives.

The interior is much more Grand Tourer now than Race Car! and way too BMW looking - don't like it at all - and a pity Nissan feel their customers want that - maybe some do, but I would have thought for most of us its the Race Car feel to the GTR that makes it what it is. 

Believe it or not, I hope the new car still has the clonking gear changes from 1st to 2nd! Again the Race Car feel!

Just stick the new front bumper on the current model and we're sorted.

Again all IMHO


----------

